# some more attempts at the match strike



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Not done it yet but will keep trying I might have to practice with the swan vestas until I can hit just the tip more consistently.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, as usual. Man, you are so close. I am sure you will get it eventually. I think having it hanging like that gives you a better chance. Thanks for your dedication.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Feeling comfortable with it helps to be more consistent, I shoot with the match head to the left of me now instead of the right I can come in closer easier from the left than right side, now I have to get the angle of the match right to give me the best chance.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting! Stay with it. You can do it!!!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have hit these matches about every way possible and they still will not light, only a couple of weeks ago I was getting smokers since then I seem to be able to hit the matches with alot more consistency and with some very fine hits but not getting any smokers, I now think the weather is having a major effect on them as Bill stated they need to be very dry,I have tried as Bill said with the hair dryer but to no avail. I will keep trying as I am having alot of fun doing so but would like to see one light or even smoke again here are some more attempts.

https://www.youtube....h?v=MGV92SzcA9A

https://www.youtube....h?v=O8cJLtBIP7o

https://www.youtube....h?v=ZstY4XQJeLs

https://www.youtube....h?v=UUCgDH0JsQQ

https://www.youtube....h?v=Oxfl5OfVPzo

Having watched the video's now, on the fourth one it does smoke this is the first one I used the hair dryer on so I am even more convinced it is the cold weather putting the mockers on it, it has dropped considerably from a couple of weeks ago it is -5 this morning I am going to continue shooting the swan vestas to keep my eye in until it warms up here in England, but according to our lousy forecasters these freezing temp's are going to continue and more snow is on the way later in the week. Oh well I will just have to learn to be patient, is it possible to teach an old dog new tricks hmmm.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow you are getting good!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It's a Bear of a shot... your best chance is have a very dry match (I use a little heater fan and just leave them drying for about 10 minutes) and just barely nicking the end of the match. You'll notice on all my best match lights the match and holder barely move after contact.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> It's a Bear of a shot... your best chance is have a very dry match (I use a little heater fan and just leave them drying for about 10 minutes) and just barely nicking the end of the match. You'll notice on all my best match lights the match and holder barely move after contact.


Yes i'm with you Bill you have proved they will light time and time again, I used a heat gun on them yesterday because I could not find the hair dryer it was just a tad to hot and lit them lol. so I did the same with a swan vestas and you could see the head sweat it was close to lighting so I put it in the clamp and gave it a go and i'm pretty sure I saw smoke but I was not filming so could not check it unfortunately. No more shooting till Monday as it's back to work tomorrow.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

This one was so so close from where I was standing I saw a bright streak of light unbelievable it did not light.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Smoking match is a thing of beauty!
You'll get there


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just wait a couple of months for some warmer, drier weather, and you will be on top of it!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

